# The Aquael Maxi Kani 500 is here



## Millns84 (9 Apr 2020)

So I've bought two of these huge filters to supplement a Fluval FX6 on my Juwel Rio 450.

Long story short, the FX6 is set up for mechanical/chemical filtration, with only one tray of bio media and the idea is that these two filters will contain only biological filtration (mechanical will be taken care of by Sunsun 604 prefilters connected inline).

Anyway, here are the pics! As you can see, you get six large trays, two of these contain coarse sponge, one contains fine sponge, two contain filter floss and one contains some average quality ceramic rings.

I'm pleasantly surprised by the size of the pump, which looked much larger in pictures. Inlets/outlets are pretty average but won't be being used in any event... Oh and the clear/smoked hoses seem pretty nice quality too.


----------



## Millns84 (9 Apr 2020)

And a few pics of the pump and accessories... Suction cups look very nice too!


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Hi 

Are you planning a fish only tank ? Reason I ask is that in a planted tank your main biological filtration is the plants roots themselves, I and many others only use course/medium filter sponges with limited ceramic media (or no ceramic media at all)

Plus ceramic media and fine sponges have a big impact on filter output, as 'Clive' our CO2 expert often says flow/turnover is KING in the planted tank and in most folks tanks its the filters output that drives the flow/turnover 

Zeus


----------



## Millns84 (9 Apr 2020)

It's mainly a fish tank, including some cichlids and is quite heavily stocked.

There are some plants but not enough to take care of the nitrogen.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Millns84 said:


> It's mainly a fish tank, including some cichlids and is quite heavily stocked.
> 
> There are some plants but not enough to take care of the nitrogen.



Good call then


----------



## Millns84 (11 Apr 2020)

Just a little update on the Aquaels.

They were a doddle to set up and get going. You're given a choice as to where you place the pump and even though it's smaller than pics on the net suggest, I'd never have it on the inlet just for aesthetics, but also to protect the motor from having to deal with debris sucked through the inlet. 

I actually settled on having the pump immediately after the prefilter canister, stood vertically with around 3 inches of hose below and a 10 inch length of hose connecting it to the main canister. This will also make maintenance easier as I can shut off the valves either side of the pump and disconnect it. 

They are also DEAD silent, to the point where when the FX6 cuts off for its 12 hourly air purge, it sounds like they've all stopped. 

I'm really liking these so far, and at £110 delivered each, they represent fantastic value.


----------



## Millns84 (15 Apr 2020)

I did a water change this morning and when I turned the power back on, one of the pumps didn't restart.

I've disconnected it, had a good look inside and even tried changing the fuse in the plug, but it's completely dead.

Oh well, messaged the place I ordered it from about a replacement and I've also ordered a separate spare Unipump as I think it now makes sense to have a spare!

Very disappointed, 2 year guarantee and it didn't manage a week!


----------



## oooloooroo (22 Jun 2020)

Do you think the flow was as good as advertised?
Also do you think this can be rigged up with a different aquarium pump that has a higher rating thean the Unipump provided.

its on sale over here right now for only 200 AUD, which is like atleast 40% it used to be 350$


----------



## Millns84 (22 Jun 2020)

oooloooroo said:


> Do you think the flow was as good as advertised?
> Also do you think this can be rigged up with a different aquarium pump that has a higher rating thean the Unipump provided.
> 
> its on sale over here right now for only 200 AUD, which is like atleast 40% it used to be 350$



Well all canisters lose some flow as the rating is just the power of the motor. That said the flow is good and I'd say comparable to my JBL e1501. 

Can't think of any reason why you couldn't hook up a different pump, could be a decent high flow option. 

One thing I'd strongly recommend though is to not use soonge in the top tray. I can see it now in the pictures I posted but the outlet presses right against the sponge and clogs up in no time... I'm thinking that's why I had a pump fail as the motor was stressed.


----------

